# Leon Brooke Hines



## bassn8ed (Sep 19, 2009)

Anyone going opening day? also has any one fished Dallas County lake near Selma Alabama?


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

What is it, a flower shop?


----------



## firespan1 (Sep 7, 2011)

*Good Luck!*



bassn8ed said:


> Anyone going opening day? also has any one fished Dallas County lake near Selma Alabama?


Good luck to ya bassn8ed,never fished the one near Selma, that's to close to the Alabama river


----------



## orbiting headquarters (Oct 30, 2013)

I thought about going to Hines Sunday, forecast looks like rain.
It does reopen Sunday, right?
Have not had much luck there, my boy caught a single dink on a night crawler in 3 trips.
I know there is big fish in there.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

A guy in Camden told me that there were some good numbers of crappie in the Dallas county lake. He said most folks that fish it do so from the bank. Been meaning to ride down there but haven't made it yet. I think it's in Sardis


----------



## bassn8ed (Sep 19, 2009)

*brook hines*

I have caught more fish on rainy days at Brooke Hines than sunny days. 
My best day was 66 bass fishing alone.
largest so far from there was around 8 lbs.
all Alabama state lakes reopen Feb 1st.


----------



## sj1 (Aug 18, 2011)

I've had good luck at Brooks Hines Lake. I caught my first double digit bream and crappie there,(12 ozs, 12 inches) among the stringers. Alabama also offers a non-resident fishing permit, for state lakes only, for 12 dollars a year this year. I can't make opening day, but I'll probably be there a few times soon enough.


----------



## born2fizh (Feb 6, 2008)

The lake has crappie in it?? I ask the lady that runs it now and she said she has not seen one caught.


----------



## sj1 (Aug 18, 2011)

Actually, I just looked up my pictures from that day and I had a bluegill and a shellcracker each over 12 inches. No crappie, sorry for the mistake. I'll try to find the after pics. they fried up nice!


----------



## sj1 (Aug 18, 2011)

*Brooks Hines:*


----------



## orbiting headquarters (Oct 30, 2013)

Headed out there Saturday.
They literally KILLED the bass this past Sunday. A pair of guys caught 90+ bass, and they kept them all....
Another guy caught and kept 36.
I understand there is no limit on bass under 20" there, but...anyway, I'm going to get in on the action, and release them all. Prefer not to eat bass myself.


----------



## orbiting headquarters (Oct 30, 2013)

Took my father in law today. We stayed for a few hours. Went to the deep end.
The lowrance spotted a few...or could have been a log or branch...who knows...
He caught a single dink about an hour in...nothing for the last couple. 
Turned out to be a nice day, but as for fishing, not so much.


----------



## bassn8ed (Sep 19, 2009)

I fished sunday opening day rain and cold, but anchored on a hump and got 9 in one spot. went Saturday Feb 7th and got 10 with a few over 3 lbs.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

We've only been 3 times but have not been skunked. Best was about 3 lbs but tons of dinks.....We'll be going back when hunting season is over so I can try out my new boat and electronics!!!!


----------



## stuckinthetrees (Dec 23, 2011)

Jason said:


> We've only been 3 times but have not been skunked. Best was about 3 lbs but tons of dinks.....We'll be going back when hunting season is over so I can try out my new boat and electronics!!!!


That is one fine rig to! I plan to ride to your neck of the woods for a day of fishing this spring.


----------



## orbiting headquarters (Oct 30, 2013)

bassn8ed said:


> I fished sunday opening day rain and cold, but anchored on a hump and got 9 in one spot. went Saturday Feb 7th and got 10 with a few over 3 lbs.


were you fishing in the morning or afternoon on 2/7?


----------



## bassn8ed (Sep 19, 2009)

from 1 to 5 pm


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Visited the Dallas county public lake Saturday - pretty cold but lots of black folks bank fishing and saw several bluegills get caught. Nice lake - couple of guys bass fishing in boats but didn't see any catches


----------



## orbiting headquarters (Oct 30, 2013)

Went yesterday. Caught 3 in the deep, and 3 on the bank, sub 10" bass were cruising the banks all day in schools.
All caught were dinks. Senko and drop shot. Was a nice day, no wind and overcast.
Water was still 51....it will get better soon!


----------

